# DNR Meetings re: Turkey Hunting Near Deer Feeders



## Tider79 (Feb 26, 2019)

Has anyone attended any DNR meetings where the topic of turkey hunting within 200 yards of deer feeders was discussed? With the change in the rules regarding deer hunting over bait in the Northern Zone and the increase in supplemental, off-season feeding for deer in a lot of clubs, I was wondering if the topic came up.


----------



## lampern (Feb 26, 2019)

This ought to be good. 

As far as I know the only state where you can hunt turkey near a deer feeder is Florida and its 100 yards away.


----------



## antharper (Feb 26, 2019)

We have several DNR that frequent this site and comment on a lot of topics but every time this is brought up I’ve never seen one comment on it , back when baiting of deer became legal in southern zone a few of the members in my lease were concerned with all of the feeders and I know our local warden said to go hunting , but don’t get caught sitting near a feeder and I doubt if your land has a trough full of deer feed it’s not gonna get shut down and everyone hunting get tickets


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 27, 2019)

Turkey season is around the corner and so is your


----------



## Sixes (Feb 27, 2019)

lampern said:


> This ought to be good.
> 
> As far as I know the only state where you can hunt turkey near a deer feeder is Florida and its 100 yards away.


Texas allows baiting for Rios


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Feb 27, 2019)

...


----------



## spurrs and racks (Feb 27, 2019)

Read the game laws. Baiting is not allowed during turkey season.


----------



## brunofishing (Feb 27, 2019)

The answer is no hunting over bait. Period.


----------



## fountain (Feb 27, 2019)

Is it no bait period..no matter the size of the tract or have to be 200 yards and out of sight???  Its a huge grey area and there needs to be a true, defined law now that baiting for deer is legal statewide and supplemental feeding for deer is at a peak in Ga


----------



## spurrs and racks (Feb 27, 2019)

no bait


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2019)

What if you`re hunting the west side of a 15,000 acre plantation, and there`s a loaded deer feeder on eastern side of the plantation. Are you still breaking the law? 

Serious question.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Feb 27, 2019)

Why would a deer feeder still have corn in it in the Spring?


----------



## spurrs and racks (Feb 27, 2019)

no bait during turkey season, and hunt that property


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 27, 2019)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Why would a deer feeder still have corn in it in the Spring?



Because deer hunters that don't hunt turkeys think they need to fill up their feeders year round. They don't think about turkey hunters or could care less. I left a club for that very reason. I kept saying all through deer season to club management and the club members that the feeders needed to be empty before turkey season. Then what happened? They filled up the feeders the weekend before turkey season.

One of the reasons I have been completely against baiting in the northern zone.


----------



## Possum (Feb 27, 2019)

What if I got a feeder on my 6 acres that backs up to national forest. How would a hunter know about my feeder unless they were trespassing on my land. If they are hunting on the national forest catching turkeys coming to my feeder in the morning than am I also allowed to hunt across my property line on the national forest?


----------



## Turkeytider (Feb 27, 2019)

OK, so, I`m turkey hunting on a friends farm, say, several hundred yards from a feeder that has corn in it. Feeder is nowhere in sight. Am I breaking the law? This is a real life question and will not be hypothetical come March.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 27, 2019)

Possum said:


> What if I got a feeder on my 6 acres that backs up to national forest. How would a hunter know about my feeder unless they were trespassing on my land. If they are hunting on the national forest catching turkeys coming to my feeder in the morning than am I also allowed to hunt across my property line on the national forest?



You know about your feeder and they (NF hunters) don’t.

You can’t hunt anything but deer and hogs there knowing.


----------



## hikingthehills (Feb 27, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> What if you`re hunting the west side of a 15,000 acre plantation, and there`s a loaded deer feeder on eastern side of the plantation. Are you still breaking the law?
> 
> Serious question.


The way it was told to me is it's anywhere on the same piece of property. So I guess anybody thats hunting that has to have out corn should just feed their neighbors deer.  Just throw the corn over the property line!


----------



## Turkeytider (Feb 27, 2019)

If it were to be true that it is illegal to hunt turkeys ANYWHERE on land that has an active deer feeder, and if it were to be true that most land upon which turkeys are hunted also has deer hunting, then with WMA exceptions, wouldn't most land in Georgia be illegal for turkey hunting? That would , of course, presume that most land that supports deer hunting has active feeders during turkey season.


----------



## Possum (Feb 27, 2019)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> You know about your feeder and they (NF hunters) don’t.
> 
> You can’t hunt anything but deer and hogs there knowing.



That’s no fair


----------



## buckpasser (Feb 27, 2019)

I just deed off 1 acre areas throughout my property to my kids for feed stations. It comes in super handy during turkey season.  Kinda messes up my tax covenant discount because I have to pay full taxes for parcels under ten acres, but this way I enjoy turkey hunting to its fullest. In my blind beside my kids feeders. Of course, I don’t let my kids give me permission to hunt their blocks because it would negate the whole thing.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 27, 2019)

Possum said:


> That’s no fair


 If you want to be “fair” and hunt it yourself or anyone you know for turkey then stop feed and make sure it’s gone 10 days before you hunt/turkey season.

The 200 yard rule “was” considered for deer only. That 200 yard law went out the window with deal’s EO last summer.


----------



## lampern (Feb 27, 2019)

Its also legal to bait and feed hogs statewide in Ga except on public land.


----------



## Possum (Feb 27, 2019)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> If you want to be “fair” and hunt it yourself or anyone you know for turkey then stop feed and make sure it’s gone 10 days before you hunt/turkey season.
> 
> The 200 yard rule “was” considered for deer only. That 200 yard law went out the window with deal’s EO last summer.



I was just joking I don’t hunt turkeys around my yard feeder, deer either. There ain’t much more than squirrels coming to it anyway.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 27, 2019)

I don’t hunt turkeys at all. I learn the law just in case I ever get interested.
Ya’ll say it’s fun. I’ve been several times it was awful birds and all. ?
Well they do taste good deep fried just not real interesting to me.
You can shoot the three for all I care.


----------



## buckpasser (Feb 27, 2019)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> I don’t hunt turkeys at all. I learn the law just in case I ever get interested.
> Ya’ll say it’s fun. I’ve been several times it was awful birds and all. ?
> Well they do taste good deep fried just not real interesting to me.
> You can shoot the three for all I care.



Turkey hunting sucks and I try to tell everyone that hasn’t tried it yet. Between the gators, snakes, skeeters, fire ants, ravenous foxes, face attacking bobcats, UFOs, and wild hogs that are fresh out of hibernation and nursing piglets, there is very little reward for a whole bunch of risk IMO.


----------



## Mark K (Feb 27, 2019)

I just wish I could get turkeys coming to my feeders. I just want some good pics of a strutter. I know they’re around because we get them on the security cameras. Apparently protein is not a favored food down here.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Feb 27, 2019)

buckpasser said:


> Turkey hunting sucks and I try to tell everyone that hasn’t tried it yet. Between the gators, snakes, skeeters, fire ants, ravenous foxes, face attacking bobcats, UFOs, and wild hogs that are fresh out of hibernation and nursing piglets, there is very little reward for a whole bunch of risk IMO.



I mean seriously and those are just the common dangerous animals that’ll get ya. All for a dumb bird. Have at it.


----------



## Mark K (Feb 27, 2019)

Haha! Hunted some WMA’s down in Florida and some WIHA land in Kansas that had cows. I mean wild cows!! These things could pick you out hidden under a cedar tree that’s limbs extended all the way to the deck! And they would surround you like you had stolen one of their calves. They scared me in Florida more than the hogs!!


----------



## buckpasser (Feb 27, 2019)

Beef cows and Jersey bulls in a dairy herd make for an interesting walk in the dark sometimes too. Probably the greatest threat I hunt in honestly. I try to familiarize myself with them if possible before opening day.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2019)

buckpasser said:


> Beef cows and Jersey bulls in a dairy herd make for an interesting walk in the dark sometimes too. Probably the greatest threat I hunt in honestly. I try to familiarize myself with them if possible before opening day.




You better be mindful of a Jersey bull. They can be treacherous. Don`t ever turn your back on one.


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 28, 2019)

Possum said:


> What if I got a feeder on my 6 acres that backs up to national forest. How would a hunter know about my feeder unless they were trespassing on my land. If they are hunting on the national forest catching turkeys coming to my feeder in the morning than am I also allowed to hunt across my property line on the national forest?


There are no property lines during turkey season.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 28, 2019)

We require the feeders to be off and empty on our lease. No issues that way


----------



## lampern (Feb 28, 2019)

Timber1 said:


> There are no property lines during turkey season.



There has to be.

You can’t control what your neighbors do on their property.

NC has this exact same problem but the game wardens understand you cannot control your neighbors


----------



## lampern (Feb 28, 2019)

FYI the legislature is on the verge of removing the 50 yard prohibition on baiting and feeding hogs near property lines.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 28, 2019)

Nobody has the answer to post #11?


----------



## Turkeytider (Feb 28, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Nobody has the answer to post #11?



That is indeed an illustration of the central question at hand, IMO. Yesterday I sent an e-mail to Georgia DNR posing the essential question, So far, no response.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 28, 2019)

Turkeytider said:


> That is indeed an illustration of the central question at hand, IMO. Yesterday I sent an e-mail to Georgia DNR posing the essential question, So far, no response.




Thanks. Let me know what their answer is, if you will.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 28, 2019)

Where is our resident green jeans?


----------



## Turkeytider (Feb 28, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks. Let me know what their answer is, if you will.



More than happy to for the entire board. Don`t know if it will be or not, but this has the potential to be a real problem on a lot of land, I would think.


----------



## Possum (Feb 28, 2019)

The answer to question is simple... it depends on who game warden and/or judge is.


----------



## lampern (Feb 28, 2019)

Turkeytider said:


> More than happy to for the entire board. Don`t know if it will be or not, but this has the potential to be a real problem on a lot of land, I would think.



Why?

Baiting deer and hogs has been legal in some fashion since 2011.

Many thought the chairman of the house game, fish, parks committee was wrong last year to examine the impact of deer baiting on other hunters/species.

The Carolinas have always had deer baiting/feeding yet no turkey baiting.

Kentucky too.


----------



## Possum (Feb 28, 2019)

It’s kinda like being arrested for disorderly conduct (I have never been) who decides what the definition of disorderly is? The arresting officer and/or judge. 
Some game wardens might write you a ticket for baiting turkeys on opposite end of a 15,000 plantation, most would not. And most judges would throw it out if case came before them but some might not. I would not worry about it if I was hunting on land that had corn somewhere on it but if you are a super paranoid person you might need to stay at home this turkey season.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 28, 2019)

Possum said:


> It’s kinda like being arrested for disorderly conduct (I have never been) who decides what the definition of disorderly is? The arresting officer and/or judge.
> Some game wardens might write you a ticket for baiting turkeys on opposite end of a 15,000 plantation, most would not. And most judges would throw it out if case came before them but some might not. I would not worry about it if I was hunting on land that had corn somewhere on it but if you are a super paranoid person you might need to stay at home this turkey season.




I`m not the least bit paranoid, Shawn. I just want to know the answer, which you obviously don`t know either.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 28, 2019)

Nitram4891 said:


> Where is our resident green jeans?



Out GPS'ing all those feeders! Gonna be tickets coming down like rain on opening day!


----------



## Possum (Feb 28, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m not the least bit paranoid, Shawn. I just want to know the answer, which you obviously don`t know either.



Take it easy there Nic I wasn’t calling you personally paranoid, it was a general statement


----------



## spurrs and racks (Feb 28, 2019)

I can tell you this, last season one of my club members called himself planting strips. Well, cracked corn will not sprout and grow.

Here is a tip, they found the fresh planting within a couple of days. I believe he planted 3 days before youth Saturday. Now, he wouldn't tell me but I saw our club pulled up on his computer in his truck, with "real time" google earth on it.

The exact quote from the Warden " you may not hunt until all the bait is gone for 10 days. Given the current state of our turkey population they is no grey area on this."

He went on to say..." If I know of any feeders out in the woods that have feed in them, my suggestion to you is not to hunt anywhere around one, even within ear shot".

The only reason I didn't get a ticket as well, he found me at the camp and when I told him where I was hunting, there was no fresh planting on that parcel of club land. He went on to tell me where the bait was and do not go there with any weapon.


----------



## Turkeytider (Feb 28, 2019)

This is all interesting discussion but I`ve still not seen any definitive word from DNR. Still no response from my inquiry to DNR from yesterday.


----------



## Turkeytider (Feb 28, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> I can tell you this, last season one of my club members called himself planting strips. Well, cracked corn will not sprout and grow.
> 
> Here is a tip, they found the fresh planting within a couple of days. I believe he planted 3 days before youth Saturday. Now, he wouldn't tell me but I saw our club pulled up on his computer in his truck, with "real time" google earth on it.
> 
> ...



Leaves an awful lot of room for interpretation, IMO.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Feb 28, 2019)

The DNR are the state police. It can be wide open for their interpretation.


----------



## Possum (Feb 28, 2019)

The reason there has not been an official DNR response is because it is one of those “grey area laws”  like a lot of things it is up to an individual game warden and or judge on the definition. Same rule applies to baiting bear, which is actually more common of issue since thier seasons overlap. As a general rule, a game warden is less likely to write a ticket if he believes you honestly had no idea how close you were to the bait or if you are so far from known bait that you are not at any greater advantage.


----------



## goblr77 (Feb 28, 2019)

Sixes said:


> Texas allows baiting for Rios



I know an outfitter that will hit the test button when he drops you off.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Feb 28, 2019)

buckpasser said:


> Turkey hunting sucks and I try to tell everyone that hasn’t tried it yet. Between the gators, snakes, skeeters, fire ants, ravenous foxes, face attacking bobcats, UFOs, and wild hogs that are fresh out of hibernation and nursing piglets, there is very little reward for a whole bunch of risk IMO.


Don't forget the Big foots


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 28, 2019)

The legislature seems to have managed to leave the law on this issue open to a wide interpretation.  They may have done that on purpose or it might be accidental.  Basically, you can not hunt turkeys over bait.

DNR does not need to nor should they explain their position on how this law will be inforced in the field.  I can assure you that it will be enforced differently in different circumstances.  Consider the historical poacher with many prior convictions including baiting turkey in the past.  In the same circumstances, he would likely be charged much more quickly than the stalwart, upright, law abiding hunter who has never had a violation.

Basically, the law says that you can not hunt turkeys over bait.  Do so at your peril and in the knowledge that if a GW knows that you know that there is bait on the property he has the power to charge you.  You might be able to convince a judge to let you off, but why risk the inconvenience and potential expense?


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Mar 1, 2019)

JustUs4All said:


> The legislature seems to have managed to leave the law on this issue open to a wide interpretation.  They may have done that on purpose or it might be accidental.  Basically, you can not hunt turkeys over bait.
> 
> DNR does not need to nor should they explain their position on how this law will be inforced in the field.  I can assure you that it will be enforced differently in different circumstances.  Consider the historical poacher with many prior convictions including baiting turkey in the past.  In the same circumstances, he would likely be charged much more quickly than the stalwart, upright, law abiding hunter who has never had a violation.
> 
> Basically, the law says that you can not hunt turkeys over bait.  Do so at your peril and in the knowledge that if a GW knows that you know that there is bait on the property he has the power to charge you.  You might be able to convince a judge to let you off, but why risk the inconvenience and potential expense?



Sorry but I just don't trust LEO judgment as much as you do I guess.  Now, I'm definitely not advocating for hunting turkeys over bait and don't see why anyone would hunt them any way other than running and gunning, but I just think some of the gray could be cleared up here.  When baiting for deer was illegal, there were parameters in place that gave guidance for what was considered hunting over bait (200 yards/out of sight).  Like others have mentioned before, a GW could theoretically give you a ticket for hunting miles away from bait because a "property" is baited.  I don't know of anyone who has personally had this happen to them, but I've encountered enough arrogant and power hungry LEOs in my life to believe that it's reasonably possible (Note: There are tons of GREAT LEOs in the world, and in fact, most are, but there are bad apples in every bunch).

I guess my only issue is that the legislature/DNR easily defined what hunting deer over bait entailed but can't do the same for turkeys?  Sorry, I'm just not buying it.

Either way, I never have and never will hunt turkeys over bait because it would take out the challenge and fun of it.  However, if another club member of mine places some bait a half mile away from where I happen to be hunting and I know nothing about it and can still get a ticket for it, I truly see a problem with this.


----------



## Esau (Mar 1, 2019)

I talk to my local Game Warden fairly often. This past weekend I asked him in person about a similar situation. I have a pig trap out on my hunting land that is baited with corn (soured and laced with Koolaid). Turkey season is coming. I wanted to know if I needed to take up the Pig trap. He knows the land and where everything is. He told me as long as I wasn't near the trap with corn in it I would be fine. I will stay out of sight and a few hundred yards from the trap. It is obviously not there to bait turkeys, the bait is in a muddy hog trap. Even though I consider our Game Warden a friend, he would ticket me in a heartbeat if he caught me breaking the law. I wouldn't have it any other way. I don't know if this answers your questions or not, I would call my Game Warden and ask him.

Not to stir anything up, but we didn't have a hog problem until everyone started putting out corn everywhere.


----------



## Turkeytider (Mar 1, 2019)

QuackAttack101 said:


> Sorry but I just don't trust LEO judgment as much as you do I guess.  Now, I'm definitely not advocating for hunting turkeys over bait and don't see why anyone would hunt them any way other than running and gunning, but I just think some of the gray could be cleared up here.  When baiting for deer was illegal, there were parameters in place that gave guidance for what was considered hunting over bait (200 yards/out of sight).  Like others have mentioned before, a GW could theoretically give you a ticket for hunting miles away from bait because a "property" is baited.  I don't know of anyone who has personally had this happen to them, but I've encountered enough arrogant and power hungry LEOs in my life to believe that it's reasonably possible (Note: There are tons of GREAT LEOs in the world, and in fact, most are, but there are bad apples in every bunch).
> 
> I guess my only issue is that the legislature/DNR easily defined what hunting deer over bait entailed but can't do the same for turkeys?  Sorry, I'm just not buying it.
> 
> Either way, I never have and never will hunt turkeys over bait because it would take out the challenge and fun of it.  However, if another club member of mine places some bait a half mile away from where I happen to be hunting and I know nothing about it and can still get a ticket for it, I truly see a problem with this.



Excellent post. The crux of the matter, IMHO, is the definition of " over bait ". I personally can`t imagine anybody enjoying sitting in the immediate proximity of a deer feeder spewing corn and sniping a turkey that`s next to it pecking on the ground. That`s like shooting a big chicken and sure as goodness isn`t hunting. IMHO, of course. I also can`t see the issue with someone hunting several hundred yards away, nowhere near line of sight with the feeder.


----------



## Turkeytider (Mar 1, 2019)

Esau said:


> I talk to my local Game Warden fairly often. This past weekend I asked him in person about a similar situation. I have a pig trap out on my hunting land that is baited with corn (soured and laced with Koolaid). Turkey season is coming. I wanted to know if I needed to take up the Pig trap. He knows the land and where everything is. He told me as long as I wasn't near the trap with corn in it I would be fine. I will stay out of sight and a few hundred yards from the trap. It is obviously not there to bait turkeys, the bait is in a muddy hog trap. Even though I consider our Game Warden a friend, he would ticket me in a heartbeat if he caught me breaking the law. I wouldn't have it any other way. I don't know if this answers your questions or not, I would call my Game Warden and ask him.
> 
> Not to stir anything up, but we didn't have a hog problem until everyone started putting out corn everywhere.



Sounds like a very common sense approach on the part of the GW, and one that should be supported. I think the obvious intent of the hunter would/should play a big role in a GW`s determination of a violation if indeed the rule is not made more clear by DNR ( which appears to be the case ).


----------



## fountain (Mar 1, 2019)

After 3 pages, is there a definitive answer to this...NO


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 1, 2019)

Turkeytider said:


> Excellent post. The crux of the matter, IMHO, is the definition of " over bait ". I personally can`t imagine anybody enjoying sitting in the immediate proximity of a deer feeder spewing corn and sniping a turkey that`s next to it pecking on the ground. That`s like shooting a big chicken and sure as goodness isn`t hunting. IMHO, of course. I also can`t see the issue with someone hunting several hundred yards away, nowhere near line of sight with the feeder.



I feel the same about the hunting of a deer.


----------



## baddave (Mar 1, 2019)

Turkeytider said:


> Excellent post. The crux of the matter, IMHO, is the definition of " over bait ".a I personally can`t imagine anybody enjoying sitting in the immediate proximity of a deer feeder spewing corn and sniping  turkey that`s next to it pecking on the ground. That`s like shooting a big chicken and sure isn`t hunting. IMHO, of course. I also can`t see the issue with someone hunting several hundred yards away, nowhere near line of sight with the feeder.


people do it w/ deer all the time ..i would say anyone that would hunt deer over bait would sure do the same for turkeys


----------



## Turkeytider (Mar 1, 2019)

fountain said:


> After 3 pages, is there a definitive answer to this...NO



Nope, and it`s rapidly beginning to appear as though we will not be getting one.


----------



## Turkeytider (Mar 1, 2019)

baddave said:


> people do it w/ deer all the time ..i would say anyone that would hunt deer over bait would sure do the same for turkeys



I`m sure that they would. Same thing shooting (not hunting, IMO ) a deer.


----------



## baddave (Mar 1, 2019)

Turkeytider said:


> I`m sure that they would. Same thing shooting (not hunting, IMO ) a deer.


some people don't get to hunt much so they have to make the best out of their trips . i understand


----------



## Turkeytider (Mar 1, 2019)

baddave said:


> some people don't get to hunt much so they have to make the best out of their trips . i understand



OK, and it`s only my opinion mind, but they shouldn`t confuse *shooting* a deer with *hunting* a deer.


----------



## baddave (Mar 1, 2019)

ok-- getting a little off topic but you could always start a thread about it ..that subject gets argued about a LOT..


----------



## Twiggbuster (Mar 1, 2019)

I interpret it like this:
Cannot bait turkeys
Cannot be set up  inside 200 yards of even a kernel of corn
Used be 300 but when they reduced rule for deer , turkey rule went down to 200 as well.
Kept it simple.

Now , you cannot be in line of sight of said corn at any distance .
Last but not least, all at the discretion of the game wardens aka da man.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 1, 2019)

No worries here. 
No corn.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 1, 2019)

I do have 10,000 crickets


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 2, 2019)

Toasted crickets are much better than corn for turkeys. Are you planning a burn just before the opener?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 3, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> I do have 10,000 crickets



How do you keep them in one spot?


----------



## Throwback (Mar 3, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> What if you`re hunting the west side of a 15,000 acre plantation, and there`s a loaded deer feeder on eastern side of the plantation. Are you still breaking the law?
> 
> Serious question.



No


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 3, 2019)

Nitram4891 said:


> How do you keep them in one spot?


Pile up pine straw and the crickets stay in it.


----------



## Throwback (Mar 3, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Read the game laws. Baiting is not allowed during turkey season.


where does it say that?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 3, 2019)

Throwback said:


> where does it say that?


Right above your post. ?


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 3, 2019)

Nitram4891 said:


> How do you keep them in one spot?



Ever heard of the legendary turkey hunter TBGator (member of the GON Hall of Fame.) He would pull their legs off so they couldn’t leave his baited area.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 3, 2019)

One leg is all that is necessary.  They will hop around in circles.  Toasted is still the best, though.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 3, 2019)

I didn’t want to repeat the pulling the legs off.


----------



## Tider79 (Mar 4, 2019)

I've read the 2018-2019 Hunting Seasons & Regulations and, in the Unlawful Activities and Baiting section, I found nothing that states that there is either a 200 yard or line of sight limitation. It just says you can not hunt a game bird "over, around or near bait". So, that rules out hunting from a stand that's situated "over" a deer feeder (containing feed intended for deer) or any other bait. It rules out hunting from stands "around" a deer feeder or other bait, much like sitting around a dinner table or campfire. That leaves us with "near" which is  vague. Imagine a speed limit on a road is whatever the LEO says it is on the particular day you choose to drive on that road. Don't drive too fast.  This much is clear:
*Taking of any big game OVER bait is subject to a fine of $5,000 and/or imprisonment up to 12 months.* So, what's the penalty for taking big game around or near bait?
I think this illustrates that we need some guidance from the DNR which is why I made the original post. I just want to be legal and within the regulations. We need some common sense revision and clarification of the regulations; line of sight, 50 yards, 200 yards. Something more definitive than "near".


----------



## Turkeytider (Mar 5, 2019)

Tider79 said:


> I've read the 2018-2019 Hunting Seasons & Regulations and, in the Unlawful Activities and Baiting section, I found nothing that states that there is either a 200 yard or line of sight limitation. It just says you can not hunt a game bird "over, around or near bait". So, that rules out hunting from a stand that's situated "over" a deer feeder (containing feed intended for deer) or any other bait. It rules out hunting from stands "around" a deer feeder or other bait, much like sitting around a dinner table or campfire. That leaves us with "near" which is  vague. Imagine a speed limit on a road is whatever the LEO says it is on the particular day you choose to drive on that road. Don't drive too fast.  This much is clear:
> *Taking of any big game OVER bait is subject to a fine of $5,000 and/or imprisonment up to 12 months.* So, what's the penalty for taking big game around or near bait?
> I think this illustrates that we need some guidance from the DNR which is why I made the original post. I just want to be legal and within the regulations. We need some common sense revision and clarification of the regulations; line of sight, 50 yards, 200 yards. Something more definitive than "near".



Couldn't agree more but it doesn't appear we're going to get it.


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Mar 5, 2019)

By the way some defend bait and try to make it justifiable you can tell there is a lot of turkey ambushing going on in the name of turkey hunting


----------



## j_seph (Mar 5, 2019)

@Nicodemus It appears that piece of land you speak of is breaking the law
*It is unlawful for any person to:*


Hunt any game animal (except as noted below) or game bird upon, over, around, or near bait.
Hunt any area for a period of 10 days following complete removal of all bait.
Hunt any big game or feral hog over bait or place bait on any State or Federal managed lands.
*Place bait in a manner that will cause hunting on an adjacent property to be prohibited.*


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 5, 2019)

j_seph said:


> @Nicodemus It appears that piece of land you speak of is breaking the law
> *It is unlawful for any person to:*
> 
> 
> ...




It`s not on an adjacent property. It`s on the same property.


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 5, 2019)

I would venture to say that there is probably very little private hunting property that doesn’t have corn out on it right now.


----------



## killerv (Mar 5, 2019)

There were some guys in twiggs county I believe who put huge mounds of dirt and the feeders behind them 200 yards away from the stands they were hunting bears from. GW said it was completely legal....200 yards and technically out of site. Shooting the bears before they got behind the mound.  Definitely a gray area that needs to be addressed. I've heard both, 200 yards and out of sight or none at all for turkeys.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 5, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s not on an adjacent property. It`s on the same property.


Gotcha, sorry I misunderstood


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 5, 2019)

j_seph said:


> Gotcha, sorry I misunderstood




Since I`m probably 6 miles or so, give or take, from the feeder, I doubt it would be considered hunting over bait.


----------



## killerv (Mar 5, 2019)

Someone explain this too me
*"Place bait in a manner that will cause hunting on an adjacent property to be prohibited."*

Whether it is 50 yards or 200 yards across the line, a neighbor keeping a feeder out shouldnt dictate where I can hunt on property I pay taxes on.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 5, 2019)

killerv said:


> Someone explain this too me
> *"Place bait in a manner that will cause hunting on an adjacent property to be prohibited."*
> 
> Whether it is 50 yards or 200 yards across the line, a neighbor keeping a feeder out shouldnt dictate where I can hunt on property I pay taxes on.


You hunt, you get caught I would imagine it would fall back on adjacent proerty owner as they broke the law you did not unless it came out that you knew about it and went anyways. If I knew I would probably either avoid that area or call DNR and let them know.


----------



## Thunder Head (Mar 5, 2019)

How about calling "your" game warden and getting his take on it? I know its not a fix all answer for this. It seems we are not going to get an official clarification. So the words out his mouth might be the next best thing.


----------



## fountain (Mar 5, 2019)

^ it should be left up to the individual.   It should be state law and in black and white clear text.  If left up to an individual,  variances will happen day to day depending upon mood


----------



## Turkeytider (Mar 5, 2019)

turkeykirk said:


> I would venture to say that there is probably very little private hunting property that doesn’t have corn out on it right now.



I would venture to say you`re more than a little correct!


----------



## Sixes (Mar 5, 2019)

The simple thing would be for the DNR to put a yardage rule in effect, then it is cut and dried using a range finder.

If you have a club with hogs and one of the members is a hog hunter and not a turkey hunter, then why should he not be able to bait an area and legally hunt without putting the turkey hunter in jeopardy of a ticket.

The 200 yard rule worked fine for deer.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 5, 2019)

If you use bait in any way to kill turkeys I hope the game warden uses the vagueness of the law to write you a fat ticket.  That being said it would be nice to have some kind of set law for game birds considering both distance from bait and bait on adjacent properties.  I would hate to be in a situation where I am hunting and unaware of feed on an adjacent property and get a ticket.  On your property or lease, you should know exactly where the feed is, if any.  I would be all for a 500 yard distance requirement from bait for all game birds.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 5, 2019)

killerv said:


> Someone explain this too me
> *"Place bait in a manner that will cause hunting on an adjacent property to be prohibited."*
> 
> Whether it is 50 yards or 200 yards across the line, a neighbor keeping a feeder out shouldnt dictate where I can hunt on property I pay taxes on.



The unlawful activity is the person placing the bait, not the hunter that could be unknowingly near it.  This prevents a neighbor from spreading corn down the property line because he doesn't want you hunting near it on your side.


----------



## lampern (Mar 5, 2019)

C.Killmaster said:


> The unlawful activity is the person placing the bait, not the hunter that could be unknowingly near it.  This prevents a neighbor from spreading corn down the property line because he doesn't want you hunting near it on your side.


But that would still make your property off limits or at least part of it


----------



## 280 Man (Mar 5, 2019)

C.Killmaster said:


> The unlawful activity is the person placing the bait, not the hunter that could be unknowingly near it.  This prevents a neighbor from spreading corn down the property line because he doesn't want you hunting near it on your side.



I don't have a dog in this fight so I could care less on baiting for turkeys. How do you know the intent of the landowner placing the bait? If there's no rule on distance to hunt from bait then how can there be a distance from landowners property line to the next. Obviously I don't mean corn from property stake to property stake.

Seems to me if they wanted no baiting and to make it clear there would be a no baiting or feeding turkeys clause whether on private or Govt lands, whatever that entails, during the turkey season


----------



## killerv (Mar 5, 2019)

I have also seen this situation in Georgia duck forums. In one instance...a creek that ran through multiple properties was being baited. Game warden told the guys to keep hunting since they were on their land and the bait was on another. Game wardens need to be on the same page.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 5, 2019)

280 Man said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight so I could care less on baiting for turkeys. How do you know the intent of the landowner placing the bait? If there's no rule on distance to hunt from bait then how can there be a distance from landowners property line to the next. Obviously I don't mean corn from property stake to property stake.
> 
> Seems to me if they wanted no baiting and to make it clear there would be a no baiting or feeding turkeys clause whether on private or Govt lands, whatever that entails, during the turkey season



The intent doesn't matter, I was just interpreting the way it's written.


----------



## 280 Man (Mar 5, 2019)

C.Killmaster said:


> The intent doesn't matter, I was just interpreting the way it's written.



 If I'm a landowner and don't turkey hunt there is no law stating that I cannot put out corn to feed turkeys during turkey season.. Right or wrong?


----------



## killerv (Mar 5, 2019)

About 10 years ago I noticed a igloo style blind through the hardwoods when I was doing some scouting mid morning on opening day. It was right on the line if not right off the line. I investigated, 100 pounds of wheat in front of it and the guy had a nice pool lounger to take naps in. He even took a leaf blower and blew a path from where he parked to the blind to keep the noise down getting to it. I called game warden and he ended up busting him a couple weeks later. I was never told I couldn't hunt my property until all that wheat was gone next door.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 5, 2019)

"If I'm a landowner and don't turkey hunt there is no law stating that I cannot put out corn to feed turkeys during turkey season.. Right or wrong? "

It's not illegal to feed turkey's. It's against the law to hunt turkey's over bait.


----------



## antharper (Mar 5, 2019)

I’d


C.Killmaster said:


> The unlawful activity is the person placing the bait, not the hunter that could be unknowingly near it.  This prevents a neighbor from spreading corn down the property line because he doesn't want you hunting near it on your side.


mr killmaster could u give us a definite answer to the original question , thanks !


----------



## hambone76 (Mar 5, 2019)

turkeykirk said:


> I would venture to say that there is probably very little private hunting property that doesn’t have corn out on it right now.


My lease is void of corn. I’ve made it clear to my members that supplemental feeding of any type is not happening during turkey season.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 5, 2019)

Dustin Pate said:


> Out GPS'ing all those feeders! Gonna be tickets coming down like rain on opening day!


The warden in Heard was either extremely cool or couldn't read ... Several years ago he checked me and my son on our club on opening day ... We had great conversation and after he drove away (still don't know how he got thru the gate) I looked at my license and the were a year out of date.


----------



## Possum (Mar 5, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> The warden in Heard was either extremely cool or couldn't read ... Several years ago he checked me and my son on our club on opening day ... We had great conversation and after he drove away (still don't know how he got thru the gate) I looked at my license and the were a year out of date.



A few years ago I shot a deer on national forest. I drug him to road which was 1/2 mile from truck. As I started walking down rd, game warden pulled up and we talked about the deer. I asked if he’d mind giving me a ride to my truck. We loaded up deer and he dropped me of at truck. As he drove away it dawned on me that I forgot to tag my deer. Oops


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 5, 2019)

Why not just write into law “no baiting during turkey season”. No as in NO baiting.  Maybe make certain types of protein feeders exempt if they are designed properly. Let that be the end of it. Put out bait, get a ticket even if you’re not hunting.  The deer will not starve if we cut off the corn in late March, I promise. Mine basically never get fed and they do just fine.  Also, if you hunt turkeys over bait, you’re a punk anyway.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 5, 2019)

antharper said:


> I’d
> 
> mr killmaster could u give us a definite answer to the original question , thanks !


Unfortunately, no.  The law does not specify a distance, so you would need to contact law enforcement to see how they handle such situations.


----------



## lampern (Mar 5, 2019)

buckpasser said:


> Why not just write into law “no baiting during turkey season”. No as in NO baiting.  Maybe make certain types of protein feeders exempt if they are designed properly. Let that be the end of it. Put out bait, get a ticket even if you’re not hunting.  The deer will not starve if we cut off the corn in late March, I promise. Mine basically never get fed and they do just fine.  Also, if you hunt turkeys over bait, you’re a punk anyway.



Just like in the Carolinas, deer hunters would get upset if you even think about it.

Deer hunters love their feeders and corn

Otherwise common sense solution


----------



## antharper (Mar 5, 2019)

C.Killmaster said:


> Unfortunately, no.  The law does not specify a distance, so you would need to contact law enforcement to see how they handle such situations.


Thanks !


----------



## killerv (Mar 6, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> The warden in Heard was either extremely cool or couldn't read ... Several years ago he checked me and my son on our club on opening day ... We had great conversation and after he drove away (still don't know how he got thru the gate) I looked at my license and the were a year out of date.




One showed a buddy of mine a set of keys that can open up a variety of locks. Tried it on my buddies lock that only he had keys too, opened it right up. I wasn't with him that day but never known him to lie.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 6, 2019)

If you lease from a Timber Company they will not have any trouble getting keys to your lock. 

 We had a combo lock that was not the timber company lock, it kept getting cut off. I accused everybody I know of doing it. Turned out to be the game warden who was traveling through our property to investigate another club. Not long after that I got a letter from the timber company about the gate and lock and I had to travel to Lumpkin to pick up a timber company lock. The timber company told me no other lock could be on the gate. As it turned out that same lock fits all the timber company properties.

 Later on I received from the timber company a letter about atv and side by side traffic on the club, they suspected local traffic and I was told it was my responsibility to police the property and keep the gates locked and the trespassers out. 

I called them and asked them how I was to do this with all 5 clubs having the same lock and keys. They told me that all gates had to remain locked and if folks continue to ride through the property I would have to find a way to keep them out.


----------



## Timber1 (Mar 6, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> I didn’t want to repeat the pulling the legs off.


Pulling their leg off is so cruel. Get some thread tie it to their leg and stake them down with toothpicks. Much more humane.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 6, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> The warden in Heard was either extremely cool or couldn't read ... Several years ago he checked me and my son on our club on opening day ... We had great conversation and after he drove away (still don't know how he got thru the gate) I looked at my license and the were a year out of date.



He is actually an extremely nice guy. We've got a couple that will patrol the county (more so fishing), and they are all top notch.


----------



## Thunder Head (Mar 6, 2019)

C.Killmaster
Unfortunately, no.  The law does not specify a distance, so you would need to contact law enforcement to see how they handle such situations.

So there you have it. If members of your club have feeders out. It will be up to the individual warden to determine.

Like I said earlier. It might be a good idea to call your local guy and see what he has to say about it.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 6, 2019)

BAITING
Bait: corn, wheat, other grains, salts, apples, and other feed that
has been placed, exposed, deposited, distributed, or scattered
so as to constitute a lure, attraction, or enticement to game
animals or game birds.
IT IS UNLAWFUL FOR ANY PERSON TO:
• Hunt any game animal (except as noted below) or game bird upon,
over, around, or near bait.
• Hunt any area for a period of 10 days following complete removal
of all bait.
• Hunt any big game or feral hog over bait or place bait on any State or
Federal managed lands.
• Place bait in a manner that will cause hunting on an adjacent property
to be prohibited.
Taking of any big game over bait is subject to a fine of $5,000
and/or imprisonment up to 12 months.
NEW EXCEPTIONS FOR DEER:
• Deer may be hunted over or near any bait on private lands in all
counties, provided the hunter has written permission from the landowner.
It is unlawful to hunt deer over bait or place bait on any state
or federally managed lands.
EXCEPTIONS FOR FERAL HOGS (STATEWIDE):
• Feral hogs may be hunted over or near bait on private lands year
round in every county provided that the bait is not placed within 50
yards of any property ownership boundary.
• Placing bait for hogs may make a property (or portion of a property)
un-huntable for other species, such as turkeys. Hunters are urged to
communicate with others who may hunt other species on or near an
area where baiting for deer or hogs is being considered.

somebody explain to me what part of this is hard to understand


----------



## Turkeytider (Mar 6, 2019)

With the uncertainty of the issue, I suppose the best we can hope for is that common sense will prevail. Hunting " over bait " would hopefully envision being in close enough proximity to see it. I know it should be better defined by DNR. I have found the GW`s tha


spurrs and racks said:


> BAITING
> Bait: corn, wheat, other grains, salts, apples, and other feed that
> has been placed, exposed, deposited, distributed, or scattered
> so as to constitute a lure, attraction, or enticement to game
> ...



Thanks for posting this. I`ll give your request a whirl. Please define what specifically is meant by " upon, over, around, or near bait ".  Is 50 yards "near"? How about 100 yards? And so forth. That`s what`s got a lot of folks confused, I think.


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Mar 6, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> BAITING
> Bait: corn, wheat, other grains, salts, apples, and other feed that
> has been placed, exposed, deposited, distributed, or scattered
> so as to constitute a lure, attraction, or enticement to game
> ...



Vague wording in red above.  If I'm hunting 25 yards from a bait pile, I think we all agree that's illegal.  Hunting 75 yards away?  Most would agree that it's still illegal (myself included).

What about 400 yards?  Half a mile?  4 miles away from bait?  This is where the question truly lies.  Like many have stated before, some seem to think that if a piece of property has a single corn feeder on it, then it's illegal to hunt the entire piece of property.  Under this theory, I could be hunting my club and be 2.5 miles away from a feeder and still be illegally hunting under the "baited property" theory some have suggested, and this is just on a 1200 acre piece of property.  If a warden (or anyone for that matter) thinks a feeder 2 miles away will give me an advantage, they're sadly mistaken (or perhaps hunting different kinds of turkeys than I'm hunting).

I don't know why anyone would want to use bait to kill a turkey.  That would take the fun out of it.  But I do totally understand why someone would want to feed deer during the spring.  I think the main question people want to know is how can I feed deer and still hunt turkeys legally?


----------



## Possum (Mar 6, 2019)

Since DNR won’t chime in here on how far away is no longer considered “near bait”, how about any hunter that has been ticketed in the past. How far away where you? Has anyone ever got a ticket turkey hunting 200 yards or more from bait in GA???


----------



## fountain (Mar 6, 2019)

What about a feed trough for deer with protein pellets is in that's 150 from you in a pine plantation when you set up?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 6, 2019)

Not sure I wanna risk a hunt on any private lands.


----------



## Possum (Mar 6, 2019)

Better stay away from the national forest up this way. No turkey but I got a feeder full of corn. Game warden up here a jerk too. He’d write his own mommy a baiting ticket, ain’t gonna cut no body no slack up here.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 6, 2019)

Possum said:


> Better stay away from the national forest up this way. No turkey but I got a feeder full of corn. Game warden up here a jerk too. He’d write his own mommy a baiting ticket, ain’t gonna cut no body no slack up here.



Where exactly?


----------



## Possum (Mar 6, 2019)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Where exactly?



Chatahoochee national forest.


----------



## Mark K (Mar 6, 2019)

Just play the odds. Probably 75% on here have feeders out. And just because you have a feeder out doesn’t mean it’s for turkeys (still don’t have the first pic of a turkey in my trough feeder or under my gravity feeder). So if 75% have feeders out and there’s only 1-2 GW per county or counties, then the odds are good you’ll never get checked anyways. Seems to me those that are worried about it might have a reason to worry. 
And maybe our turkeys are just different in the Ag areas, but I have yet to see turkeys flock to any bait down here, even when just trying to get trail cam pics!


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 6, 2019)

fountain said:


> What about a feed trough for deer with protein pellets is in that's 150 from you in a pine plantation when you set up?



GW was always welcomed on the property my dad managed.  While he was looking around one time he saw turkeys in the vicinity of a boss buck style feeder with 100% protein pellets in it. He then advised that there could be no hunting within 200 yards of those feeders after he saw that. FWIW


----------



## Turkeytider (Mar 6, 2019)

Mark K said:


> Just play the odds. Probably 75% on here have feeders out. And just because you have a feeder out doesn’t mean it’s for turkeys (still don’t have the first pic of a turkey in my trough feeder or under my gravity feeder). So if 75% have feeders out and there’s only 1-2 GW per county or counties, then the odds are good you’ll never get checked anyways. Seems to me those that are worried about it might have a reason to worry.
> And maybe our turkeys are just different in the Ag areas, but I have yet to see turkeys flock to any bait down here, even when just trying to get trail cam pics!



" Seems to me those that are worried about it might have a reason to worry. " Or, maybe they just want to abide by the law, perhaps. In this case, WHATEVER the law means(?).


----------



## Mark K (Mar 6, 2019)

So this is the first year a feeder has ever been out?


----------



## antharper (Mar 6, 2019)

Mark K said:


> So this is the first year a feeder has ever been out?


Nope , is this your first year on forum ? Same question every turkey season


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 6, 2019)

Mark K said:


> So this is the first year a feeder has ever been out?



No this is the first year the so called iffy 200yard feeder rule is tossed out the window indefinitely. Now it’s nobody knows and more feeders than ever are likely in place.


----------



## antharper (Mar 6, 2019)

Someone will start a new thread with same question before turkey season starts !


----------



## antharper (Mar 6, 2019)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> No this is the first year the so called iffy 200yard feeder rule is tossed out the window indefinitely. Now it’s nobody knows and more feeders than ever are likely in place.


They have been in southern ga for several years , a lot of em !


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 6, 2019)

In the north I believe it is a pivotal year. Next year we will know a definitive distance. Probably “will be” 200 yards and out of sight.
Right now hunters do not know.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2019)

There Can Not be a feeder nowhere in the state of Ga. 
or the whole state is illegal.


----------



## antharper (Mar 6, 2019)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> In the north I believe it is a pivotal year. Next year we will know a definitive distance. Probably “will be” 200 yards and out of sight.
> Right now hunters do not know.


I hope so !


----------



## Mark K (Mar 7, 2019)

antharper said:


> Nope , is this your first year on forum ? Same question every turkey season


Actually my first turkey season on here since 2014. Didn’t realize it has been discussed before.


----------



## antharper (Mar 7, 2019)

Mark K said:


> Actually my first turkey season on here since 2014. Didn’t realize it has been discussed before.


I was being sarcastic to the people that post this every season , I know you’ve been here a while , anyway those predators u are taking out are far worse on our turkeys than some wannabe turkey hunter hunting over a feeder !


----------



## Mark K (Mar 7, 2019)

Working on the predator problem. I’ll let LE take care of the other. 
Just throwing this out there, if DNR/Lawmakers can take care of the deer by assigning doe days in certain counties then they should be able to do the same with turkeys. Should be fairly easy too, just read the comments that want season or limits reduced and just reduce or eliminate from the counties that the post originated. I’ll even help out...here in Worth Co we are good!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 7, 2019)

Mark K said:


> Working on the predator problem. I’ll let LE take care of the other.
> Just throwing this out there, if DNR/Lawmakers can take care of the deer by assigning doe days in certain counties then they should be able to do the same with turkeys. Should be fairly easy too, just read the comments that want season or limits reduced and just reduce or eliminate from the counties that the post originated. I’ll even help out...here in Worth Co we are good!!




We`re good here in Lee, Early, Seminole, Wheeler, and Dougherty too.


----------



## Buckman18 (Mar 7, 2019)

We’re good in the mountains.

I also hunt in Mcduffie County where our deer lease is, and there are more turkeys there than any place I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 7, 2019)

All good in Bartow, Paulding, Polk!


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 7, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> All good in Bartow, Paulding, Polk!


Ridge and Valley gonna be hot this season


----------



## Possum (Mar 7, 2019)

No turkeys around me. Lots of game wardens though.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 7, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> I do have 10,000 crickets



Good tip Kmac - thanks!


----------



## Jack Ryan (Mar 7, 2019)

fountain said:


> Is it no bait period..no matter the size of the tract or have to be 200 yards and out of sight???  Its a huge grey area and there needs to be a true, defined law now that baiting for deer is legal statewide and supplemental feeding for deer is at a peak in Ga



It's always the same. In every state. Time after time after time. It is always the so called hunters who NEED BAIT to kill any thing, every thing is a "grey area" to them.

Don't hunt over bait. Pretty simple to a turkey hunter


----------



## antharper (Mar 7, 2019)

Jack Ryan said:


> It's always the same. In every state. Time after time after time. It is always the so called hunters who NEED BAIT to kill any thing, every thing is a "grey area" to them.
> 
> Don't hunt over bait. Pretty simple to a turkey hunter


Actually the only grey area and what most people are asking and want addressed is can I have a feeder full of deer feed on my property and be nowhere near it and get a ticket for turkey hunting over bait or my property be shut down til it’s GON !


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 7, 2019)

You know what would happen if you didn’t feed your deer during turkey season?

Nothing.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 7, 2019)

buckpasser said:


> You know what would happen if you didn’t feed your deer during turkey season?
> 
> Nothing.


I'm sure they can get by on their own a couple months while everything is blooming with life. I agree


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 8, 2019)

buckpasser said:


> You know what would happen if you didn’t feed your deer during turkey season?
> 
> Nothing.



I wish I could like this post a few more times.


----------



## ScottA (Mar 8, 2019)

Members in my club had similar question about running our protein feeders during turkey season (we require all corn to be off the lease 2 weeks before the start of turkey season.) I spoke to the DNR Law Enforcement Division's Sargent for our region and he told me as long as we were feeding only deer protein feed in gravity feeders, we were good. The key being, are turkeys attracted to the protein feed we are using?


----------



## j_seph (Mar 8, 2019)

We gonna take turkey season off this year on our club. We are loading the feeders hard. Figured these 2 or 3 months with all the clubs around us not feeding due to turkey season would give us a chance to get a jump on pulling all those deer our way. Sorry guys, guess some of those turkeys will be enjoying corn this season.


----------



## antharper (Mar 15, 2019)

We should combine this thread with the one in the deer hunting forum, great info !


----------



## Throwback (Mar 15, 2019)

Let’s start another thread titled “how far were you from the corn” and when a member gets a ticket they put the distance in the thread then at the end of the season see what the mean and median numbers are


----------



## MFOSTER (Mar 15, 2019)

Most game wardens use commen sense,if you have a decoy sitting under a feeder you gonna get a ticket.if you in the oak bottom and several hundred yards you gonna get a( Why use Profanity) chewing.


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 15, 2019)

I put the decoy on top of the feeder so that gobbler has to stretch his neck out to investigate. BOOM!!!! Leading the turkey challenge.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2019)

The club on my line that I lease land to has been hunting hogs at nite. They have corn out in some areas close to me. 
Sooooo it’s not always for the deer.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2019)

Swamprat said:


> I put the decoy on top of the feeder so that gobbler has to stretch his neck out to investigate. BOOM!!!! Leading the turkey challenge.


Wake up swampbunny. It’s a dream.


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 15, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> Wake up swampbunny. It’s a dream.



Baiters gonnna be the haters...


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2019)

Swamprat said:


> Baiters gonnna be the haters...


Ain’t no bait on my places. I don’t even have deer stands at my food plots. Corn on my place is a waiste of Time. Unless you need a hog.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2019)

I got big bucks with my way.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2019)

Why would I want to have a feeder running now to attract hogs and coons to eat a turkey nest.


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 15, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> Ain’t no bait on my places. I don’t even have deer stands at my food plots. Corn on my place is a waiste of Time. Unless you need a hog.



Incorrect spelling and misuse of a cap.....we dock you 3 hunting days.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2019)

Swamprat said:


> Incorrect spelling and misuse of a cap.....we dock you 3 hunting days.


I’m not hunting much any way. I may not kill a turkey attall. 
Heck you will most likely out do me.


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 15, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> I’m not hunting much any way. I may not kill a turkey attall.
> Heck you will most likely out do me.


 
Yeah...and I got some ocean front property in Arizona.

What's this thread about anyway? Feeders dropping on turkeys, bad way to go. We gotta outlaw that practice.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2019)

Swamprat said:


> Yeah...and I got some ocean front property in Arizona.
> 
> What's this thread about anyway? Feeders dropping on turkeys, bad way to go. We gotta outlaw that practice.


The thread is about the law  regarding feeders on property’s while turkey hunting. 
What is a safe distance to hunt from it. Legal like.


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 15, 2019)

45 yards is my max imposed distance so 46 yards ought to be good. I'll just wave at em and give em my best Gomer Pyle imitation.


----------



## Mark K (Mar 15, 2019)

I’m hiring a crop duster to make as many runs as possible over my properties dumping corn from one end to the other.
Better yet, I’ll have him dump it on all the surrounding properties and leave my properties free and clear!


----------



## Mark K (Mar 15, 2019)

Just want to make sure I’m not trespassing when he’s dumping his load! Bet that would sting a little!


----------



## fountain (Mar 15, 2019)

Mark K said:


> I’m hiring a crop duster to make as many runs as possible over my properties dumping corn from one end to the other.
> Better yet, I’ll have him dump it on all the surrounding properties and leave my properties free and clear!


This used to be a very common practice on a local wma.  They could drop feed deep in the swap and then slip in and hunt.


----------



## Throwback (Mar 15, 2019)

Mark K said:


> I’m hiring a crop duster to make as many runs as possible over my properties dumping corn from one end to the other.
> Better yet, I’ll have him dump it on all the surrounding properties and leave my properties free and clear!



LOL the visual of a crop duster corn bomb


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 16, 2019)

lampern said:


> But that would still make your property off limits or at least part of it


If you know of feed placed adjacent to your property within sight report it. It's their ticket not yours.  Unless of course they find that you know about it and was hunting .


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 16, 2019)

hambone76 said:


> My lease is void of corn. I’ve made it clear to my members that supplemental feeding of any type is not happening during turkey season.


That's how to handle it


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 16, 2019)

I know this may sound a bit crazy but try fishing a stream in north ga without a trout stamp. Then try convincing mr. Green jeans you was bass fishing with night crawlers.... not trout fishing.  Same could apply for the turkey hunter/ deer feeder.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 16, 2019)

I see the hog baiting rule on private states 50 yards from any boundary. And thats year round. The way I read it 50 yards is safe for neighboring property to do their baiting/feeding and not interfere with adjacent properties. Starting to look like you can hunt closer to your neighbors corn pile than you can your own feeders


----------



## Turkeytider (Mar 16, 2019)

Turkeytider said:


> That is indeed an illustration of the central question at hand, IMO. Yesterday I sent an e-mail to Georgia DNR posing the essential question, So far, no response.



Just for in


Turkeytider said:


> That is indeed an illustration of the central question at hand, IMO. Yesterday I sent an e-mail to Georgia DNR posing the essential question, So far, no response.



Just for interest, I sent the above referenced inquiry on Feb. 27 requesting clarification on the distance issue . I have yet to receive the courtesy of a response of any kind.


----------

